# Slow speed



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

This site is painfully slow, perhaps the server hosts could speed things up


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not slow at my end


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

farrell said:


> This site is painfully slow, perhaps the server hosts could speed things up


O/K on my side as well, maybe it is your internet connection speed, or processor?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

farrell said:


> This site is painfully slow, perhaps the server hosts could speed things up


Ok with me as well....and even better since i cleared my cache to get rid of the blurry images at top of the forum screen.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Ok with me as well....and even better since i cleared my cache to get rid of the blurry images at top of the forum screen.



Mine is also ok after you clear the cache do a cleanup of temp files and do a defrag of disk c. normaly things will get back to usual speed.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Mine is also ok after you clear the cache do a cleanup of temp files and do a defrag of disk c. normaly things will get back to usual speed.




Forgot goto speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest to check your internet speed.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Mine is also ok after you clear the cache do a cleanup of temp files and do a defrag of disk c. normaly things will get back to usual speed.


Have my laptop set to do a defrag auto at set times.Mind i had forgotten that i had set it until i read your post and went to do it.


----------

